
Client Feedback Tool - HeyListen
https://heylisten.app/
======
HeyListen
Hey,Listen! allows companies to get ideas and feedback from their clients in a
super easy way. The clients can leave ideas, comment on them, and like them,
so the company knows which ideas are the most popular among its users.

